
1 In 5 New Yorkers May Have Had Covid-19, Antibody Tests Suggest - techolic
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/23/nyregion/coronavirus-antibodies-test-ny.html
======
techolic
Governor:
[https://twitter.com/NYGovCuomo/status/1253352837255438338](https://twitter.com/NYGovCuomo/status/1253352837255438338)

